# Compte mail obsolète enregistré dans iCloud



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J’ai fait une clean install d’OSX 10.13 dernièrement sur un MBP mi 2010. 

J’ai rentré mes identifiants iCloud pour restaurer ma messagerie Mail, mais je me suis retrouvé avec un compte mail obsolète que j’ai supprimé (en l’occurence un compte laposte.net). 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi iCloud n’a pas sauvegardé mes réglages de messagerie actuelle et m’a déterré dès informations si anciennes. 

Y a t’il un moyen de réactualiser iCloud pour éviter d’avoir à recréer les comptes à chaque installation du système ?

Je vous remercie.


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2018)

Concernant les comptes Mail, seuls les comptes iCloud sont synchronisés via iCloud. 
Les comptes d'autres fournisseurs (LaPoste, Orange, Free, GMail...) ne sont pas enregistrés sur iCloud. 
D'ailleurs si tu vas sur www.icloud.com , même si sur ton Mac tu as paramétrés des comptes d'autres messageries, tu ne verras sur www.icloud.com QUE ton compte de messagerie iCloud.

Ce compte LaPoste.net, ce n'est pas plutôt en récupérant tes données et réglages localement que tu l'as retrouvé dans Mail?


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Pourtant je n’ai fait aucune restauration locale, tout est passé par la synchronisation iCloud, et cela était vrai également après un changement de disque dur et réinstall depuis une clé USB.


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2018)

Ah mais peut-être as-tu activé sur ton Mac iCloudDrive et la sauvegarde dans le nuage (ce que je ne fais pas...). 
Pourtant il me semble que ca ne sauvegarde que le dossier Documents sur iCloud et en aucun cas le paramètrage des comptes e-mail.
Bizarre. Je ne sais pas d'où est ressorti ce compte laposte.net


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Merci pour tes réponses. Je vais continuer de creuser du côté des paramètres. 

Mais si quelqu’un a d’autres idées je suis preneur...


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2018)

iCloud sauve également d'anciens comptes non lier à l'iCloud principal. J'en ai fait les frais. J'ai du supprimer un vieux compte de multiple fois et sur différents ordinateurs, car iCloud n'arrêtait pas de le faire réapparaître. Il n'était pas validé, car je devais l'activer dans les réglages de compte, mais il était là, attendant juste un mot de passe pour se réactiver.


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Il n’apparait pas dans la liste des comptes, mais il doit être en mémoire quelque part. Je ne sais pas s’il y a une possibilité d’acceder a ces données facilement.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2018)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est de le supprimer encore et encore jusqu'à ce que ce compte ne réapparaisse plus. Et de temps en temps, j'ai une réapparition lors d'une réinstallation six mois plus tard. Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai plus ce souci depuis un an environ.


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Ça veut bien dire qu’il existe une sauvegarde de ces comptes, certainement dans le Cloud. Reste à trouver où.


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2018)

C'est vraiment étonnant... car autant sur iPhone ou iPad toute la configuration de l'appareil est sauvegardée dans iCloud, autant sur Mac, les réglages et configurations diverses ne sont pas sauvées dans le cloud!


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Et si les info étaient stockées en local elles ne devraient pas réapparaître après un changement de disque dur.


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2018)

Marcopsy a dit:


> Et si les info étaient stockées en local elles ne devraient pas réapparaître après un changement de disque dur.


Tout à fait...


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2018)

Je ne te cache pas que j'ai été le premier surpris. Bon, mon problème est maintenant résolu, mais j'ai dû me bagarrer pour supprimer certains comptes sans que je n'y trouve de vraie explication.


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Juin 2018)

Dans l’immédiat il ne me gêne plus, mais je trouve ça gênant. J’ai choisi de supprimer ces données et elles reviennent sans arrêt...


----------



## Marcopsy (8 Juin 2018)

Je viens de remarqué que dans les préférences mail, réglages du serveur, je retrouve ce compte laposte en serveur sortant. C'est peut être la source du problème. Je n'arrive pas à le supprimer. de la liste car Mail plante aussitôt et se ferme, mais je tiens une piste.

Edit : pour supprimer ce serveur sortant, il faut supprimer l'entrée masquée du trousseau (afficher les éléments masqués et rechercher le nom du serveur).
Source


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2018)

Mais ça n'explique pas comment ce serveur smtp sortant réapparaît près une installation repartant de zéro et sans reimport des données antérieures..


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2018)

Parce qu'il est enregistré dans iCloud. Moi, c'est comme ça que c'est réapparu.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Parce qu'il est enregistré dans iCloud. Moi, c'est comme ça que c'est réapparu.



C'est l'explication la plus plausible (c est même la seule...), mais je ne comprends pas que ce réglage se sauvegarde dans iCloud. 
Nulle part Apple n'indique qu'il sauvegarde ce genre de paramètres dans iCloud...


----------

